# When you know its time but just CAN'T DO IT. :(



## WestCoastGirl (Jan 26, 2013)

I can see that my marriage is over. Emotionally, physically, everything. The fights are getting worse and worse, and the kids are constantly exposed to it. Recently, things were said that luckily my son didn't hear, but were things that could have hurt him for life. We've been to counseling, tried everything possible and I really feel I have given my best effort but I can't be what he wants. To be honest, he will never be what I want. I think probably on our own we can be decent happy people but together we are a train wreck, which our kids have learned to accept as normal. Even with all this said. I'm SO AFRAID to take the first step of filing for divorce. I'm afraid I'll regret it. I don't even know why because we've never been happy. Ever. We fought before we got married, on our wedding day, during the honeymoon and pretty much constantly for 10 years. PLEASE tell me how to get the courage to do this. I'm scared and unsure but I know I need to do it. : (


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Read your post. If you read this post and it was written by someone else, what would YOU advise that person to do? The key to your courage is right there in your post:

Your kids are exposed to fighting and unhappiness in their home, which is supposed to be their safe place. This is teaching them that THIS is how relationships are...do you want your kids to have the same kind of marriage that you do? 

You are afraid you will regret it...you have never been happy together. The only thing you will regret is if you live the next 20-30 years the same way.


----------

